# Kids on science



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I was looking through a pile of printouts my wife's teacher gave her to study and found a list of coments from tests, essays, etc submitted to science and health teachers by their students. Some of the stuff they came up with was pretty bizarre. Like this..

When you smell an odorless gas, it is probably carbonmonoxide.

Water is composed of two gins, Oxygin and Hydrogin. Oxygin is pure gin, hydrogin is water and gin.

Vacuum: a large empty space where the Pope lives.

The pistol of the flower is its only protection against insects.

A fossil is an extinct animal. The older it is, the more extinct it is. 

To remove dust from the eye, pull the eye down over the nose.

For a nosebleed: Put the nose much lower than the heart until the heart stops.

For head colds: use an agonizer to spray the nose until it drops in your throat.

Blood flows down one leg and up the other


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Please tell me this wasn't High School Students, and it's something like that inane show hosted by Bill Cosby about kids saying the damndest things. If it's the former, then I weep for the future of this country knowing its safety and well-being is going to be in the hands of dullards.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Wonderful stuff! Funny.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Wait you mean that Vacuum isn't were the pope lives? the pistal of a flower isn't for the defence agains bugs? Oh the lies the deception!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Please tell me this wasn't High School Students, and it's something like that inane show hosted by Bill Cosby about kids saying the damndest things. If it's the former, then I weep for the future of this country knowing its safety and well-being is going to be in the hands of dullards.


High School? unfortunately, some of those answers came from college students. I hope they were just messin with the prof. and aren't really that dumb


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Papa Bones said:


> Water is composed of two gins, Oxygin and Hydrogin. Oxygin is pure gin, hydrogin is water and gin.


For some reason I'd have to believe that these were the answers from college students. Mainly because sometimes we WISHED both our oxygen and hydrogen were alcoholic in nature...


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

That's funny stuff .. I found much humor in them. I have to show that to a few friends of mine who sad to say, might have given some of those answers


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That is not as bad as a news reporter asking a University of Chicago graduate" how many moons does the planet earth have"?
The answer "I'm not sure ,it's been a long time since I was in astrology class"

That is no BS! tax dollars hard at work.


----------

